# Contract Coding



## cpccpma (Mar 13, 2014)

I would like to talk to anyone who currently does full time contract coding. I would like to hear the pros/cons as well as what you need to do as far as taxes. If anyone would like to help me out please send me an email off line.

Thanks!


----------



## jkathman (Mar 15, 2014)

I was told to go to irs.gov and look up Independent Contractor Info.  Also, I was recommended to take 15% out to save from each pay check.  Keep receipts.  Good Luck!


----------

